# BACK 2 BASICS



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Hunting season for PIKE and me is over-Till Sept 1 for doves- so we are back to basics - bumper training - dead bird FIND with pheasent wings - staying with in range when off lead and watching for hand signals for change in direction - swims in the pond etc - the point is hunt or not - A happy V is a Vizzy V work them hard & the work pays off for both of U

[li][/li]
[li][/li]


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

REM,

Yeah, we are done for the season also and Bailey is just starting back into training mode. For me, it is sending Bailey off to a trainer for a three week session to hone his skills again.

When he gets back, the trainer will run him through a couple legs of Senior Hunt tests here locally and then I will take it back from there.

Goal is to have Senior Hunter done by end of summer.

Knowing what I don't know is very important to me. And there is a lot I don't know. Professionals are named that for a reason. For me in construction, a journeyman is an accomplished professional and a apprentice is learning. I am an apprentice. Loving learning how to hunt right and how to train right. Bailey will be the better for it, but the real treat is when I retire and I have one of Bailey's pups. Now we're talking. I'm trying to make all my mistakes with Bailey. He doesn't seem to mind.

Happy trails,
RBD


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

With 3 dogs at diffrent ages it seems like were doing some kind of training year round. The weather in Texas gets to hot to work dogs other than daybreak over the summer months. That means heading out with them at 5:30 in the morning a few days a week. I would love to spend the summer in Manitoba with the dogs.


----------

